# Anmelde deines Erzeugnis zum Magdalena Festival



## ploskev (23. April 2008)

Halo und entschuldige für Englisch, aber ich kann nich so gut Deutsch  Hier sind Information über ein kreatives Festival in Slowenien!

The 10th Magdalena Festival of Creative Communication will be held 15-17 May 2008 in Maribor, Slovenia. It is a perfect opportunity for you to apply your works and maybe even earn something! The main goal of the festival awards is to seek, present and award the most creative ideas in the field of public communication, created by young authors (30 years or less).

The Magdalena Festival is offering seven award sections in 2008. Entrant participants can now submit work to compete at the 10th Magdalena Festival in all categories – print, outdoor, small promos, motion, interactive, experimental and logotypes. All the entries, registered to the 10th Magdalena, will be judged by six members of international jury. Entry fee is just 25€ 

Magdalena also invites young people to create entries based on creative briefs. All entries created for and aplied to creative briefs will also compete independantly for other festival awards in corresponding competition groups. All entries created and submitted to each of the creative briefs will compete for sponsor's award of 1.000 Euro.

DEADLINES:
25 April 2008: Final deadline for entry submissions
30 April 2008: Early personal participation deadline - registration fee 20 €, after that 25 €
1 May 2008: Final deadline for delivering entries to the festival office and PAYMENT
15-17 May 2008: Magdalena festival

More information: http://www.magdalena.org


----------



## Florian_Rachor (24. April 2008)

Thanks for the info, seems great to me, so I won't be to picky on that. What bothers me is: The deadline is tomorrow. I have never heard of this before and one day seems a little bit short to create something.

But be sure that I will remind myself of the festival next year.


----------



## ploskev (24. April 2008)

I'm sorry for putting the post on so late, but there is a rumor going on that the dates will extend for a few days  Anyways, you can apply something that you already made in the past, it doesn't have to be made just for this festival 

And you can come to Slovenia at the time of the festival to attend classes and go to parties


----------

